# Emetophobia Clashing with IBS (Help?) Anybody Similar?



## varoujian (May 31, 2014)

I've been emetophobic ever since I was a little kid, and since I've developed IBS-C, it has turned into one of the most panic-driven, stressful cycles that I have to go through. Since my emetophobia can be triggered by many things from abdominal pain/discomfort to IBS-caused nausea, as well as by reading labels on medications and receiving enemas (done it once, will never do it again), it's incredibly tricky trying to live a comfortable and healthy life while dodging my phobia.

A complete nightmare; the cycle starts with a day or two after, finally, a successful BM. Nothing happens because I'm just constantly constipated with occasional relief (but usually incomplete passing), so I get a little anxious. My anxiety starts with throat tightness symptoms, which makes me think that vomiting is going to happen. That drives me to panic and stress, which I can only strongly assume exacerbate my IBS.

It continues. Right now, I'm on my sixth day of not completing a good bowel movement, and I've stopped passing painful, incomplete ones (now it's just totally and utterly stuck). I have been panicking every day and night as I usually do, and I always worry over I eat and how I don't really exercise (CFS and mobility issues), but I don't do anything to help it because I really don't have the spoons most of the time to do more than acknowledge my awful worrying.

I'm just wondering if there are any emetophobes out there who feel the same way. Full blown panic attacks from reading medication labels, even the mildest of discomfort from IBS (and the worst feelings of course being complete hell) causing anxiety, there's got to be others. Even if the phobia you have that is triggered by this isn't emetophobia, I still would appreciate knowing others that are frightened daily by their IBS.

Thank you.


----------



## Sickofthis24/7 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi there i know this post is quite old but i too suffer with emetophobia....its awful as i have 3 small children and i constantly worry about catching sick bugs....i think about the dreaded v word atleast once a day....everything i eat i always think what if i get food poisoning from it....its a horrible phobia to have, so i feel for you


----------

